# How to get started?



## Core (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this Tivo thing. I was hoping to find some way to get past the activation process and what the easiest way would be to do so.

It's a Tivo Series 2. All I'm really wanting is to be able to record TV like as if it was a video recorder, i have no interest in being able to remove the tv shows from the hard drive.


Thanks


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Not to be rude but this gets asked and answered a lot. See if this thread has your answer:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=434500

Basically this subject can't be discussed here because it's considered theft of service. It is in the rules for this site. Look under the "Banned" section.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Core said:


> Hi, I'm new to this Tivo thing. I was hoping to find some way to get past the activation process and what the easiest way would be to do so.


This is the easiest: https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-mma/activate/activate.do


----------

